# Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

Guten Abend Angler #h


Ich stelle mich zunächst vor, mein Name ist Peter und bin 39 Jahre und komm aus NRW 

Und zwar hab ich ein kleines Problem. 
Der Sohnemann wird in 14 Tagen 21 und hat nun seit Anfang des Jahres seinen Angelschein. 

Jetzt möchten wir ihm zum Geburtstag seine erste Angel schenken. 

Da er nur am Weiher angeln geht sollte die auch nur dafür geeigent sein. Da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe, was es für gute/günstige (40-60€ Ruten ) gibt. Dachte ich mir frage ich einfach die Profis.  

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die vielen Antworten und wünsche noch einen schönen Rest Abend.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Hallo Peter, herzlich willkommen im AB!



> Da er nur am Weiher  angeln geht sollte die auch nur dafür geeigent sein. Da ich absolut  keine Ahnung habe, was es für gute/günstige (40-60€ Ruten ) gibt


Das ist leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig, außer dem Preis und das der Sohn im Stillwasser angelt, geht daraus nichts hervor, wo man dich beraten könnte.
Wichtig wäre z.B. die bevorzugte Angelmethode b.z.w. Fischart.
Aber da du selbst sagst, keine Ahnung zu haben, wirst du dazu wohl auch nichts sagen können.
Ich empfehle daher anstelle einer Rute, vielleicht eine Rolle zu verschenken,die vielseitig einsetzbar ist!
Oder die Gutschein Variante und dein Sohn sucht sich selbst etwas aus.

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-260--225.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Sargus-SG-3000--206.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Black-Arc-8400--248.html

Das sind allesamt robuste Rollen (Metall!), wo er auch ein paar Jahre Spass mit haben kann,die letzten zwei sind bei jüngeren Leuten aber deutlich beliebter als die genannte Slammer!

Jürgen


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Hallo Jürgen grüß dich 

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Meine Frau hat sich eben mal schlau gemacht. 

Also Fisch Arten wären z.b Hechte, Störe,Welse, Großforellen, Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen, Bachforellen,
Schleien, Barsche, grosse Rotaugen, Zander 

Und die Angelmethode ( hoffentlich so richtig ) wären Stipp und Spinnangeln  

Gruß Peter


----------



## dennisk19899 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ich würde nen Gutschein für deinen Sohn kaufen 
ICh selbst war mit der Ex mal im angelshop da stand ne pinke rute ich hab nur gesagt die sieht ja heiß aus und lachte dabei... 
nun darfst du raten was ich weihnachen von ihr bekommen habe 

mit gutscheinen kann man nichts falsch machen 
so meine meinung...


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

wenn du in der nähe  Aachen zu hause bist emfehle ich dir den Angelshop in der  Severinstrasse  in Achen -Eilendorf  der gutes angebot  von Ruten  Rollen  und zubehör  und Preise sind  angenehm  denn wenn ich in N R W bin kaufe ich immer bei ihn ein  denn  seine Auswahl ist super  und auch wenn mal nötig ne  waid gerechte fachberatung 
lg


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Also wenn der Sohnemann auch all die Fischarten nach und nach gezielt beangeln will, dann wirste da mit nur einer Rute nicht hinkommen. Und wenn es dazu noch seine erste Rute werden soll, dann ist der angegebene Preisrahmen zu klein. Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde fehlt dann noch Rolle, Schnur und anderes (im preis nicht zu unterschätzen) Zubehör.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Hallo Jungs 

Danke für die Antworten, einen Angel Gutschein kommt für uns als Elternteil nicht mehr in Frage, da sich die Großeltern schon dran, bzw haben einen gekauft. Deswegen sind wir gezielt auf eine Rute aus. Auch gerne Starter Sets. Der Preisrahmen kann natürlich auch varieren 70 € war jetzt nur mal grob geschätzt. 

@ Schuppi nicht direkt Aachen aber Bonn  Gibts von dem Shop evtl auch eine Homepage wo ich mal reinschnuppern kann ? 

Grüße


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Moin Peter,
ich denke auch, dass es da mit "einer" Rute für alle nicht getan ist. Technik und Artenreichtum (und entsprechender Größenunterschied) ist da doch zu vielfältig.
Wenn ihr dem "Kleinen" :q:q:q unbedingt eine Angel kaufen möchtet, bietet sich bei dem Preisrahmen (und sagen wir mal vorsichtig) "Skillfaktor" ein Auslaufmodell einer sogenannten "Allround-Rute" an.
Vorteil Auslaufmodell: sie sind technisch gesehen nicht viel anders als die Vorgänger (Ausnahmen bestätigen diese Regel) aber im Zweifel für rund die Hälfte des Neupreises zu bekommen. So kann man eine günstige aber hochwertige Rute bekommen, die sicherlich mehr Spaß bietet, als ein "aktuelles" Billigmodell.
Weiher klingt für mich auch nach kleinerem Gewässer, ohne Strömung. Erste Schritte sollten tatsächlich mit Posen- und/oder Grundangelei getan werden. Dafür reicht in der Regel ein Stöckchen in der 3 - 3,30 m-Klasse und einem Wurfgewicht von um 40 g.
Hier mal zwei Beispiele:
http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundrut...and+specialist_laenge+3_00m_+wg+10_40g/39225/
http://www.gerlinger.de/grundruten/...pirit+sx+float_laenge+3_30m_+wg+10_40g/75754/
Dazu passend eine günstige Rolle, wie z. B.
http://www.gerlinger.de/frontbremse/1222/spro+rolle+passion+730/69391/
und eine gute (!) monofile Schnur wie z. B.
http://www.gerlinger.de/monofile/99...+300m_0_23mm+_+grundpreis_+0_027+_+1+m/85365/
und
http://www.gerlinger.de/monofile/99...+300m_0_28mm+_+grundpreis_+0_027+_+1+m/85367/
sind für den Anfang (und die ersten Schritte danach) m. E. sehr gut geeignet!


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Moin Franky

Super vielen dank für die Links  

Ich schau mir das mal genau an, gibt es evtl auch die Möglichkeit hochwertige Starter Set's zu erwerben ? Oder wird davon abgeraten ?


----------



## MikeJJ (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

hat er denn bisher noch gar nichts ? 
weil nur mit Rute & Rolle ist es ja nicht getan..... 

es braucht noch einiges an "Krams" um die ersten Fische zu fangen. ist da schon was vorhanden ?


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Startersets in dem Sinne sind zumeist solche Dinger:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angler-Start...lset-Angelausruestung-Angel-Set-/180964204374
http://www.amazon.de/sport-freizeit/dp/B0010XA1U0

Ich denke, das damit eher eine Art "Abschreckung" erzielt wird....  :q Weiterer Nachteil: es sind durchaus "Zubehörteile" dabei, die man nie braucht - aber mitbezahlt. Daher bin ich eher ein Freund von selbst zusammengestellten "Sets" als von diesen - hmm - Makkaronis mit Nylontüdelband!

PS: ich bin selbst gerade mit etwas neuem angefangen und kenne die Problematik sehr gut! Wenn ich das mal versuche umzumünzen, sind diese "Startersets" sowas wie dieses hier:
http://www.amazon.de/PERFECT-LINE-4077125-Bogen-Set-2Pfeile/dp/B000L5JDES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372237438&sr=8-1&keywords=bogenschie%C3%9Fen

Man braucht aber nicht gleich sowas:
http://www.bogensportwelt.de/SET-HOYT-Buffalo-Take-Down-60-Zoll-35-65lbs-Recurvebogen
sondern kommt mit sowas
http://www.bogensportwelt.de/SET-CORE-Pro-Metal-66-70-Zoll-14-40lbs-Take-Down-Recurvebogen
schon sehr gut aus!


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Also er hat schon einiges wie Haken, Posen, Drillinge, Doppler, und wie man das alles schimpft  Er hat so einen großen Plastik Werkzeugkoffer im Keller wo allerhand Kleinkram drin ist. 

Was ihm wirklich noch fehlt ist tatsächlich die erste gute Rute somit er dann 1-2 Jahre Spaß hat, und halt auf die gänigen Fischsorten funktioniert. Ich war z.B das letze mal vor knapp 10 Jahren Angeln, damals mit ner Rute vom Schwager ( am selben Weiher) 

Hab jetzt mal diverse Angler Shops im Internet durch ( nur mal gestöbert) dabei sind mir einige Ruten ( mit Schnur und Rolle) aufgefallen die wohl auch unter Sets fallen. 

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen ? 

@ Franky. Fängt man Fische nicht eigentlich mit einer Angel ? Mit nem Bogen ist das sicher sehr abenteuerlich 

Ich hätte nie gedacht das eine Anfänger Angel so schwierig zu finden wäre :q


----------



## Opiträumt (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

erstmal ,  hallo nun siehts doch so aus wenn mann den erfolg sucht dan biste bei mir genau richtig versuchs mal mit einer federangel im mittleren secmentbereich .so wars bei mir tolles erlebnis durch die feine art von rotfeder bis karpfen,hecht ist da alles drin.und wechselspietzten sind immer gängig. viele fische noch Petryheil|wavey:


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal diverse Angler Shops im Internet durch ( nur mal gestöbert) dabei sind mir einige Ruten ( mit Schnur und Rolle) aufgefallen die wohl auch unter Sets fallen.
> Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen ?



Welche denn???? Ich hab bei meinem "Händler des Vertrauens" eben reingeschaut, aber "brauchbare" Sets nicht gefunden...



Grayfox schrieb:


> @ Franky. Fängt man Fische nicht eigentlich mit einer Angel ? Mit nem Bogen ist das sicher sehr abenteuerlich



Abenteuerlich ja, aber es geht...  :q Nur hier in D ist (wie "üblich") Bogenfischen und -jagd nicht erlaubt. Hätte ich aber auch keinen Bock drauf... :m


----------



## Opiträumt (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

*Feeder-Set - Feederrute 3,60 m mit Wechselspitze & Freilaufrolle Lexia 3300 NEU    74.99    kostenloser versand alles dabei angel schnurr  rolle 
*


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Franky schrieb:


> Welche denn???? Ich hab bei meinem "Händler des Vertrauens" eben reingeschaut, aber "brauchbare" Sets nicht gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> Abenteuerlich ja, aber es geht...  :q Nur hier in D ist (wie "üblich") Bogenfischen und -jagd nicht erlaubt. Hätte ich aber auch keinen Bock drauf... :m




Schau mal hier , da hab ich z.B was gefunden  

http://www.zesox.de/Angelruten/Angelsets/


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Meiner Meinung nach zu kurze Ruten mit 2,10 - 2,4 m.... Das meinte ich u.a. mit "nicht brauchbar"...


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ok danke für den Input  

Gibts den in solch einer Richtung " brauchbare" Set's ? 

Soll wie gesagt nur für den Weiher sein und für die gänigen Fischsorten 

Wollen damit jetzt keine Nilpferde an land ziehen


----------



## MikeJJ (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

vieleicht ist das hier was: 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...isch-combos/saenger-feeder-combo-1/detail.jsf
50,-

damit kann er eigentlich alles beangeln was in einem Weiher so zu finden ist.  

oder einzeln , einen tick besser  70 ,- 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-ultra-tec-medium-feeder-angelrute/detail.jsf

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-2/saenger-spirit-sx-runner-rollen/detail.jsf

für kleines Geld gibt es natürlich keine Top Ausrüstung. Aber das reicht durchaus um erstmal ein paar Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Nimm halt den "Lütten" einfach an die Hand, gehe mit ihm in einen Angelladen und da soll er sich das aussuchen was er haben will. Du erledigst das an der Kasse und ein Fehlkauf ist somit weitestgehend minimiert.

Dann steckt zwar in der Geburtstagstorte kein Angelstock, aber die Gefahr schwindet, etwas zu erwischen, was am Ende nicht so wirklich der Brüller ist!


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> vieleicht ist das hier was:
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...isch-combos/saenger-feeder-combo-1/detail.jsf
> 50,-
> ...




Ja sowas in die Richtung hab ich gesucht, klasse.

Meinst du damit kann er 1-2 Jahre auskommen am Weiher?


----------



## Micha17779 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ich würde auch sagen dass Ihr mit ihm losgeht oder dass er sich im Katalog/Internet was aussucht. Ihr kauft sonst garantiert das Falsche und dann rennt er eh los um es umzutauschen. Wenn ich schon lese " zum stippen und spinnfischen" usw. da sind Welten dazwischen, genau wie bei den angegebenen Fischarten.

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ok, dann werd ich das ihm mal vorschlagen  

Hoffentlich erwisch ich auch einen entsprechenden Händler der auch entsprechen korrekt berät.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich das ihm mal vorschlagen
> 
> Hoffentlich erwisch ich auch einen entsprechenden Händler der auch entsprechen korrekt berät.



Du bist in Bonn zu Hause? Dann fahr zu Bode nach Mülheim-Kärlich und frag nach dem "Asphaltmonster", dann geht garantiert nichts schief!


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Du bist in Bonn zu Hause? Dann fahr zu Bode nach Mülheim-Kärlich und frag nach dem "Asphaltmonster", dann geht garantiert nichts schief!



Genau in Bonn, ok hab ich mir mal notiert :m

Ok und darf ich noch fragen was das "Asphaltmonster" ist ?


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Genau in Bonn, ok hab ich mir mal notiert :m
> 
> Ok und darf ich noch fragen was das "Asphaltmonster" ist ?





Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=5856


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ahhh also ein Member dem ein Shop gehört , alles kla


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Ahhh also ein Member dem ein Shop gehört , alles kla


 

Wohl eher ein Angestellter mit Kompetenz.:m |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> *hat er denn bisher noch gar nichts ? *
> weil nur mit Rute & Rolle ist es ja nicht getan.....
> 
> es braucht noch einiges an "Krams" um die ersten Fische zu fangen. ist da schon was vorhanden ?


 

Doch, einen sehr schlauen Vater.|supergri


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Das nehm ich jetzt einfach mal als Kompliment auf  

Also wir haben gerade mal ein wenig drüber geredet. 

Er möchte gerne hauptsächlich Stippangeln , also auf Friedfische gehen. 
Raubfische möchte er sich also erst im nächsten Jahr dran wagen. 

Hauptsächlich wie ich ihn verstanden habe auf Forelle. 

Und er meinte O-Ton : Vater ich wünsche mir doch keine Angel und soll sie mir noch selber aussuchen, werd doch mal aktiv und überrasch mich ( ganz der Papa ) 

Also steh ich quasi wieder bei 0. Und da kommt ihr ins Spiel  
Also suche ich jetzt eine Rute , für Forellen und Stippangeln


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ui... Ich bin über das "Standard-Stippen", meistens auf Köderfisch, mit der einfachen unberingten 6 m Telestippe nie herausgekommen. Für eine "richtige" Stippe (Steck + Tele mit Verlängerung von 11 auf 13 m) kann man aber durchaus auch ein Auto kaufen, an dem man einige Jahre Freude hat! 
Ich habe an sowas
http://www.gerlinger.de/stippruten/958/dam+telerute+carbon+tele_pole+6m_laenge+6_00m/85217/
sehr viel Freude (nicht dieses Modell, aber kommt von den Eigenschaften her bestens hin). 
Forellen würde ich damit aber nicht angeln wollen  Ausser 5,50 m Schnur hängt da nix dran!  Bin also demnach "raus"...


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Dann kauf ihm so was:

B. Richi Sbirolinorute, 360 cm. Da kann er dann seine Forellen und Friedfische ziehen.


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Sehr gut schau ich mir mal an, vielen dank  

Man ist das heutzutage kompliziert  

Damals hatte ich glaub ich ne 3m Angel mit Korkgriff, ner Rolle und ner Schnur. Pose und Blei , Haken und paar Maden. 

Aber umso mehr ich mich damit befasse um so mehr Lust bekomme ich auch mal wieder an einen Weiher zu gehen. Allerdings ohne Schein ( zu Recht ) nicht mehr möglich, oder täusch ich mich da ?

Heutzutage ist das ja reinste Mathematik


----------



## Bremer87 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

huhu,
ich bin auch eher der aktive Raubfischangler,
bin aber mit der Rute hier sehr zufrieden beim Forellenpuff oder auch als Posenangel, sollte auch einen Zander aushalten.
Cormoran PM30 Vario Float

hier ein Auszug der Beschreibung:
"Zielfische sind vor allem Schleien, Brassen und kleinere bis mittelgrosse Karpfen. Auch zum Barschfischen mit Naturköder kann die PM30 eingesetzt werden ebenso wie zum Teichfischen auf Forellen mit mittelgrossen Sbirolinos und Bombardas."

ich habe die Rute in 3,90, ein Kumpel in 3,60. Am Forellenpuff mussten die sich schon oft beweisen, als Ansitzangel kommt sie diese Saison zum Einsatz.

Finde aber die Idee mit einer vernünftigen Rolle mit am besten. Aber ohne Rute auch witzlos irgendwie |rolleyes

Wenn du ihn aber überraschen sollst, und er sowieso das aktive Angeln in Planung hat, wäre das der beste Zeitpunkt ihn dafür zu gewinnen 

Ich finde eine 2,7m Spinnrute sollte jeder Angler besitzen |engel:
zum Beispiel eine Abu Garcia Vendetta Spin 903

Mit 10-30g Wurfgewicht lässt sich schonmal einiges auswerfen und führen
Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Gummifische, Dropshot-Rigs(Texas, Carolina), bei 2,7m könnte man auch im Notfall noch mit Wasserkugel/Sbirolino angeln. Natürlich das eine besser als das andere, je nach Rute.

Ich finde das man dort eine gute Schnur (Spiderwire, PowerPro, etc) braucht, und auch eine mehr oder weniger gute Rolle, damit die Schnur gut verlegt wird. Sonst macht das auswerfen da keinen Spaß/Sinn.

Viel Glück bei deiner Entscheidung, muss verdammt schwer sein #h
ich hab ja so schon täglich Kopfschmerzen #q


----------



## Grayfox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Danke Bremer , hab mir die mal auf die Liste geschrieben. Sehen beide sehr gut aus  

Also langsam packt mich das Fieber ja auch wirklich wieder. Aber ohne Schein darf man ja nirgenwo in NRW bzw im Raum Bonn angeln so wie ich das gelesen habe #d 

Aber was ist den bitte ein Forellenpuff


----------



## Bremer87 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ein ganz normaler Forellenteich ;-)


----------



## Grayfox (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Achso ich verstehe  

So waren heute in einem Laden und haben ihm was gekauft. Den Rahmen haben wir dabei minimal ( 198€) leicht gesprengt aber hey


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Am sinnvollsten wäre hier wohl eine beringte Stipprute oder Bolo. Alles Andere hat nicht mal ansatzweise was mit stippen zu tun. 

Vielleicht mal bei Balzer (Diabolo Serie), Browning, YAD schauen


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Achso ich verstehe
> 
> So waren heute in einem Laden und haben ihm was gekauft. Den Rahmen haben wir dabei minimal ( 198€) leicht gesprengt aber hey



Sowas passiert, wenn der Vater nicht ganz uninteressiert an dem thema is, und sich in nem Forum mit lauter Verrückten anmeldet.

Aber genau so sollte es sein


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Am sinnvollsten wäre hier wohl eine beringte Stipprute oder Bolo. Alles Andere hat nicht mal ansatzweise was mit stippen zu tun.



Da sehe ich allerdings den Hund begraben. Für sehr viele Angler ist Posenfischen auf Friedfische der Einfachheit halber "stippen" und daher glaube ich eher, er meint ganz normales Posenfischen.

Aber der junge Held will ja unbedingt überrascht werden. Dann kriegt er eben irgendwas längliches mit Ringen und der Käs ist gegessen!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



> Aber der junge Held will ja unbedingt überrascht werden. Dann kriegt er  eben irgendwas längliches mit Ringen und der Käs ist gegessen!



Mich würde auch interessieren was die "Beratung" im Geschäft konkret ergeben hat?
Also lieber TS, sag mal was du für knapp 200€ gekauft hast!

Jürgen


----------



## wrdaniel (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Im Zweifelsfall lieber schweigen und einfach daran Spass haben, bevor hier alles auseinander genommen und "schlecht geredet wird"


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



> bevor hier alles auseinander genommen und "schlecht geredet wird"



Darum geht es mir jedenfalls nicht!
Schade finde ich allerdings,dass er sich hier angemeldet hat,sich von Leuten beraten lässt,die zum größten Teil keine Dummschwätzer sind und sich  Mühe und Gedanken zum Thema machen,um dann höchstwahrscheinlich doch einem Verkäufer zum Opfer zu werden!
Den Vorschlag, z.B. zum Bode zu fahren um sich von Bordi Asphaltmoster beraten zu lassen,stand er wohl auch skeptisch gegenüber. Obwohl er gerade dort, sicher nicht das Opfer gegeben hätte!
Das ist allerdings nur Spekulation, wenn er sich nicht dazu äußert!

Jürgen


----------



## Grayfox (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Hallo Taxidermist 

Gerne sag ich dir was ich für die 200 € bekommen habe : - ) 

Shimano Catana EX TE GT 5-500 Bolognese 119,99 €

SPRO Red Arc 10100 W/S  69,99

Schnur weiß ich nicht, die gab es Gratis dazu 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen und erschlagt mich nicht gleich 

Dazu dann noch bisschen Teig oder wie man das nennt  und diversen kleinkram


----------



## Grayfox (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Könnte mir einer vielleicht nochmal kurz helfen ? 
Und zwar ein Freund von mir hat seinem Sohn ( die haben leider nicht so viel Geld, aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen) diese Rute hier gekauft 

http://www.gerlinger.de/allround_sets/320/set_allround+rute+++rolle+++schnur_rute_mosella+promeos+telerute+94112_330+_/89773/

Kann mir jemand bzw für ihn erklären. Ob die Rute was kann, oder ob die totaler Müll ist. Was er für Fische damit fangen kann, und bis wieviel Kilo usw. 
Das wäre großartig : ) Ich danke schon mal


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Also langsam packt mich das Fieber ja auch wirklich wieder. Aber ohne Schein darf man ja nirgenwo in NRW bzw im Raum Bonn angeln so wie ich das gelesen habe #d
> 
> Aber was ist den bitte ein Forellenpuff



Hattest Du damals eine blauen Fischereischein? Wenn ja, geh damit zum Amt (Bürgerbüro) und versuch mal ob damit ein neuer Schein ausgestellt wird. In NRW sollte das eigendlich funktionieren.

http://www.gerlinger.de/allround_se...e_mosella promeos telerute 94112_330 _/89773/

Passt schon.


----------



## Grayfox (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Genau U-See Fischer den blauen hatte ich damals. 

Aber den hab ich leider nimmer, sprich ich müsste die Prüfung nochmal machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Na ,dass hört sich doch gut an!
Da scheint sowohl der Preis, als auch die Zusammenstellung zu passen.
Zudem haben sich meine Befürchtungen nicht bewahrheitet,dass man dich im Laden mit irgend einem Quatsch ausgestattet hat.
Da bleibt noch deinem Sohn einen schönen Geburtstag zu wünschen!

Jürgen


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Hey Jürgen 

Ne ich hatte mir alles was hier mir hier aufgezeigt hattet, aufgeschrieben, so das der Mann quasi keine Chance hatte. An sich war er aber wirklich sehr kompetent und ehrlich. 

Hat mir auch genau alles erklärt. 

Aber nochmal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen. 

Kann mir jemand zu dieser was sagen 
http://www.gerlinger.de/allround_se...e_mosella+promeos+telerute+94112_330+_/89773/

Wäre klasse :m

Gruß Peter


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

@Greyfox,dein Link funktioniert nicht!
Daher wird dir auch niemand antworten können.
Davon ab,vom Bolofischen habe ich z.b. wenig bis gar keine Ahnung!

Jürgen


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ja irgendwie funktioniert das hier mit Links einfügen nicht so 100 % 

Ich probier es mal so  

www. gerlinger. de/allround_sets/320/set_allround+rute+++rolle+++schnur_rute_mosella+promeos+telerute+94112_330+_/89773/

So klappts einfach die leerzeichen nach dem WWW und bei dem .de rausnehmen und dann klappts


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Hey Jürgen 

Genau das Problem hatte ich auch 

Aber hier so funktioniert es 

www. gerlinger. de/allround_sets/320/set_allround+rute+++rolle+++schnur_rute_mosella+pr omeos+telerute+94112_330+_/89773/

Einfach die leerzeichen nach dem www. und nach dem .de rausnehmen dann klappt es

oder vllt so 
http://url9.de/FQM


----------



## wrdaniel (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Darum geht es mir jedenfalls nicht! ... Jürgen



Bezog  sich nicht auf dich, war eher allgemein gemeint. Nix für ungut #h Finde  es nur manchmal Schade wenn vor allem jüngere Personen hier posten und  sich über ihre neue Angel freuen, und dann gleich alles schlecht geredet  wird. Meine erste Angel war eine Glasfaserstecken von 1,80m mit  Plastikgriff. Trotzdem war man stolz wie Oskar und Fische fangen konnte  man damit auch 

Und auch das Set von Gerlinger erfüllt seinen Zweck. Die Rolle ist sicherlich nicht der Reisser, aber man kann auch seinen Spass damit haben.

Die Bolorute von Shimano ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber, aber ich rate auch zur Vorsicht. Lange leichte Ruten mit dünnen Spitzen macht man gerne auch mal unabsichtlich kürzer.


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

@ Daniel Dank. 

Könntest du mir die Rute vielleicht ( wie gesagt für ein Freund) etwas näher erklären  

Welche Fische , bis wieviel KG usw wäre klasse  
Kein Roman nur kurz und knackig


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> @ Daniel Dank.
> 
> Könntest du mir die Rute vielleicht ( wie gesagt für ein Freund) etwas näher erklären
> 
> ...



Die Rute ist eine gute allround Rute. Bei einem Wurfgewicht von 20g - 60g und einer Länge von 3,30 Meter kann man damit sowohl mit einer Pose als auch mit Grundblei angeln.
Fischen würde ich die Rute auf Karpfen, Schleie, Brassen, Forelle, Zander, Aal, Hecht und Barsch.
Für die Angelei auf Schleie, Brassen und Forelle ist die Rute zwar etwas stark, wenn man aber nicht über die finaziellen Mittel verfügt kann man diese Fische damit auch beangeln.


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Super danke U-See Fischer : - ) 

Gibts bei der aktuell auch eine Gewichtsbegrenzung ? 

Bis wieviel man da maximal mitgehen kann?


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Super danke U-See Fischer : - )
> 
> Gibts bei der aktuell auch eine Gewichtsbegrenzung ?
> 
> Bis wieviel man da maximal mitgehen kann?



Die Wurfgewichtsangaben der Hersteller sind leider oftmals mehr geraten. Die Rute ist mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30g bis max. 60g angegeben, was wirklich maximal geht muß man selber rausfinden.

Beispiel: Shimano Yasei Aspius hat eine Wufgewichtsangabe von 7g - 28g, tatsächlich verkraftet die Angelrute aber auch 50g - 60g Wurfgewicht. 
Ich fische u.A. eine Aiken Spining Deluxe mit 20g - 40g Wurfgewicht, würde da aber max. 30g dranhängen.


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Welche Fische , bis wieviel KG usw wäre klasse
> Kein Roman nur kurz und knackig


 
Die Gewichtsangaben auf den Ruten beziehen sich immer auf das Wurfgewicht oder die Testkurve - eine Angabe wie groß die Fische sein dürfen gibt es nicht. 
Würde auch keinen Sinn machen, da man das nicht pauschalisieren kann.

#h


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ok  Also könnte man mit der Rute ein 40kg Wels rausfischen :vik: ?


----------



## Rudelgurke (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Wenn man weis wie, kann man das. Aber die Schnur kann das nicht


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Dachte immer das Ruten ab einer gewissen Belastbarkeit brechen könnten. 

Die Schnur die dabei ist, ist auf 6 KG ausgelegt, für Forellen sicher ausreichend |supergri


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Grayfox schrieb:


> Dachte immer das Ruten ab einer gewissen Belastbarkeit brechen könnten.



Machen die auch, beim Drillen darf man die Belastungsgrenze nie überschreiten.



Grayfox schrieb:


> Die Schnur die dabei ist, ist auf 6 KG ausgelegt, für Forellen sicher ausreichend |supergri



Reicht auch für einen Wels im hindenisfreiem Gewässer. Da darf man halt nicht die Gedult verlieren, Druck auf den Fisch ausüben und den Fisch über die Angelrute ermüden.


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ok, und was ist die Belastunggrenze von dem Stück ? Steht das irgendwo sprich hab ich das übersehen ?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



> Ok, und was ist die Belastunggrenze von dem Stück ? Steht das irgendwo sprich hab ich das übersehen ?



Nein das steht nirgendwo,man hebt die Fische auch nicht mit der Rute ausm Wasser,dafür gibt es Kescher.
Wenn du sone Rute steil hälst und 500gr. dran hängst, mal kräftig ruckst, schon ist se hin!

Jürgen


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl das der sogenannte Freund eher du selbst bist und dieses Set gekauft hast, aber hey ich hab nix gesagt.^^

Jedenfalls sieht dieses Set ganz ordentlich aus und wird sicherlich seine Aufgabe erledigen. ;-)


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*

Ok werd ich ihm ausrichten.

Schätze das war aber auch allgemeint gemeint oder


----------



## Grayfox (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Angel für den Sohnemann?*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Mich beschleicht das Gefühl das der sogenannte Freund eher du selbst bist und dieses Set gekauft hast, aber hey ich hab nix gesagt.^^
> 
> Jedenfalls sieht dieses Set ganz ordentlich aus und wird sicherlich seine Aufgabe erledigen. ;-)




Ne ich hab meinem Sohnemann was anderes gekauft :- ) 
Das kannst du dir 1-2 Seiten vorher anschauen. 

Mein Freund ist durch einen Unfall Berufsunfähig und allein Erziehend, und der junge Mann kriegt nur en kleines Lehrlingsgehalt, und wollte mit Angeln. Und da er nicht soviel Bares zur Verfügung hat, hab ich ihm gesagt soll er mal auf Angel Shop's Seiten mal nach Set's ausschau halten. 
Und diese hat im optisch und finanziell zugesagt. 
Deswegen frag ich für ihn, weil er mich fragte ob ich mich mit sowas auskenne, und ich dachte da ich schon direkt an der Quelle sitze frag ich mal :- ) 
Aber wenn das Set gut ist bzw brauchbar, zieh ich es evtl für mic auch in Betracht


----------

